# طلب نصيحة بخصوص الهندسة الطبية يا شباب



## end of world (28 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

عيد أضحى مباراك ان شاء الله 

لو سمحتم يا جماعة كنت عايز اسئلكم عن تخصص الهندية الطبية 

فى ناس قالتلى انى لما بخلص الهندسة الطبية واخد شهادتى مش بشتغل فى مكان معين زى بقيت فروع الهندسة لكن انا بشتغل لحساب نفسى واروح اصلح الأجهزة العطلانة فى المستشفيات 
أو يا اما بشتغل مندوب مبيعات ؟!

يا ترى عايز اعرف الكلام دة صح ولا غلط 

وعايز كمان اعرف هل يا ترى الهندسة الطبية فيها تخصصات ولا لا ؟


----------



## end of world (28 نوفمبر 2009)

يا جماعة حد يرد عليا عاجل


----------



## end of world (29 نوفمبر 2009)

لماذا تبخلون على بالنصيحة


----------



## end of world (1 ديسمبر 2009)

الا يوجد احد فى هذا المنتدى


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (1 ديسمبر 2009)

تعريف الهندسة الطبية




*جاءت الهندسة الطبية كتطبيق لمبادئ وتقنيات الهندسة الى الجانب الطبي 


**وهي تهتم بما يتوصل اليه العلم من الجانب الطبي والجانب الفيزيائي للاهتمام بصحة المرضى 


**والهندسة الطبية 


هي عباره عن تطوير وتحديث وابحاث في المجلات التاليه تقريبا :
**التصوير الطبي 

**ومعالجة الصور 

**ومعالجة الاشارات الحيويه الخارجه من الجسم كالاشارات الكهربائيه الخارجه من القلب ميكانيكا الموائع 


والكثير من ذلك نظرا لصعوبه استخلاص البيانات من الجسم الحي ,

اما لان اشارتة غايه في الصغر و اما لان الضجيج و التشويش عالي واما لان الاشاره ليست كهربيه .

**لذا وجب التفكير بتوفير اجهزه ذات مواصفات خاصه بحيث تكون قادره علي التقاط الاشاره الحيويه 


**والمهندس الطبي هو مهندس عالم بالعلوم الفيزيائيه والعلوم والرياضيه ويستعمل هذه العلوم لحل مشاكل صحيه 


**ووظيفة المهندس الطبي هي تطوير الاجهزه التي تمنع او تعالج اي مرض ما ومن العلوم التي يجب ان يعلم بها المهندس الطبي المواد الحيويه,الميكانيكا الحيويه,والالكترونيات الطبيه والتصوير الطبي والكثير من العلوم الاخرى 


**والمهندس الطبي الذي يعمل في المواد الحيويه يطور مواد يمكن زرعها بأمان داخل جسم الانسان 


اما المهندس الطبي الذي يعمل في مجال الميكانيكا الحيويه فانه يستطيع تحويل مبادئ الفيزياء الى النظام الحيوي وتطوير اجهزه قادره على مساعدة الجسم مثل القلب الاصطناعي والمهندس الطبي الذي يعمل في مجال التصوير الطبي يستعمل مختلف الموجات المعروفه مثل الموجات فوق السمعيه والموجات المغناطيسيه واشعة اكس لخلق صوره للجسم وذلك بتطوير اجهزه قادره على خلق صوره داخليه للجسم وتكون دقتها اكبر ومريحه اكثر للمريض

**So Now you can say :



**Biomedical Engineering integrates physical, chemical, mathematical, and computational sciences and engineering principles to study biology, medicine, behavior and health. It advances fundamental concepts, creates knowledge from the molecular to the organ systems levels, and develops innovative biologies, materials, processes, implants, devices, and informatics approaches for the prevention, diagnosis, and treatment of disease, for patient rehabilitation, and for improving health 

**اي ان الهندسة الطبية تسخر الفيزياء والكيمياء والرياضيات واساسيات الهندسة لدراسة الاحياء 
اي الجسم البشري في الاغلب للوصول الى مراحل متقدمه في دراسة هذا الجسم ودراسة الامراض التي يواجهها للعمل على توفير سبل افضل لصحه جيده والمساعده على معالجة هذه الامراض 

من هنا يتضح لنا ما هي الهندسة الطبية وما الذي يقوم به المهندس الطبي وما هي العلوم التي يجب عليه الالمام بها للقيام بعمله على افضل وجه وهذه بعض الاعمال التي يقوم بها المهندس الطبي


**medical device research & development
medical instrumentation design 
biomedical communications and digital signal processing 
medical and/or biomedical research*


من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة


الهندسة الطبية الحيوية




هو العلم الذي يختص بدراسة جسم الانسان من الناحية الهندسية ويمكن تقسيمه إلى قسمين اساسيين هما صناعة اعضاء بشرية
والقسم الثاني هو الاجهزة الطبية وتصنيعها بما يتلائم مع جسم الانسان 



فهو حلقة وصل بين علم الطب وعلوم الهندسة فمهندس الطب الحياتي يجب ان يعرف جسم الكائن الحي لكي يصمم ما يتوافق معه من طرف مصنع او عضو او جهاز طبي



تعتبر الهندسة الطبية الحيوية من أحدث العلوم الهندسية التي نشأت مع تطور الطب الحديث ،


فبعد أن كان الطبيب وحده يقوم بكل مهام التشخيص والعلاج وحتى تصنيع الدواء ،


أصبح الجهاز الطبي رديفاً أساسياً للطبيب في التشخيص والمعالجة ومراقبة المرضى ،


ونظراً لوجود حاجة ماسة لتطوير الأجهزة والمعدات الطبية بما يخدم صحة المرضى وسرعة استشفائهم ،

فكان لابد من تدخل المختصين من مجالات أخرى غير الطب لتصميم هذه الأجهزة مثل المهندسين من اختصاص الكهرباء والميكانيك والالكترون والكمبيوتر..


.كما كان على هؤلاء المهندسين الإلمام أيضاً بالعلوم الطبية من تشريح وفيزيولوجيا الجسم البشري وغير ذلك لفهم آلية عمل كل نظام فيه

وتسخير معرفتهم واختصاصهم بما يطور هذه الاجهزة ، 


وبالتالي ظهرت الحاجة إلى وجود مهندس يلم جزئياً بكل هذه الاختصاصات من جهة ويستطيع أن يتعامل مع الأطباء من جهة أخرى مع الانتباه على أنه ليس بديلاً عن أي منهم .


تقسم الاجهزة الطبية إلى قسمين:

أ-أجهزة طبية تشخيصية مثل جهاز الأمواج فوق صوتية ultrasound 



ب-أجهزة طبية علاجية مثل اجهزة العلاج الكيميائي والعلاج بالأمواج


من الشائع الظن أن الهندسة الطبية تقتصر على الأجهزة الطبية و صيانتها 



ولكن هناك مجالات أخرى للهندسة الطبية مثل إدارة المشافي,

أطراف صناعية, 


أعضاء صناعية

وغيرها الهندسة الطبية تسخر الفيزياء والكيمياء والرياضيات واساسيات الهندسة لدراسة الاحياء اي الجسم البشري في الاغلب للوصول إلى مراحل متقدمه في دراسة هذا الجسم ودراسة الامراض التي يواجهها للعمل على توفير سبل أفضل لصحه جيده والمساعده على معالجة هذه الامراض



*الاجهزه الطبية:*



هي اجهزه كهربائيه,ميكانيكيه... تساعد الاطباء على القيام بعملهم على اكمل وجه وتساعد المرضى على الشفاء بشكل أفضل وتوفر الراحه التامه وتساعد بشكل كبير جدا على تشخيص الامراض خصوصا الاورام الموجوده في داخل الجسم والتي لا يمكن التكهن بوجودها بدون هذه الاجهزه



*امثله على الاجهزه الطبية*



1- الأجهزة التشخيصية: جهاز التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي,

جهاز التصوير الطبقي المحوري,

جهاز التصوير باشعة اكس,

جهاز الغاما كاميرا,

جهاز التصوير بالامواج فوق الصوتية,

جهاز المامو غراف(تصوير الثدي بأشعة أكس),

جهاز اقتباس اشارات القلب والدماغ والعضلات والعين وغيرهاا



2- الأجهزة العلاجية: منظم ضربات القلب,

مزيل الرجفان(جهاز الصدمة الكهربائية),

المناظير الطبية,جهاز غسيل الكلى(الكلية الصناعية),

القلب الاصطناعي,

جهاز المعالجة بالكوبالت,

الاوعية الاصطناعية. وغيرهاالكثير...


ما هي الهندسة الطبية ؟



الهندسة الطبية هي علم يجمع بين علوم الهندسة (الميكانيكية و الكهربائية و الالكترونية و الحاسوبية )

و بين العلوم الطبية الحيوية و الفيزيولوجية,حيث تطبق النظريات و التقنيات الهندسية المتقدمة للتعامل و تحليل و حل المشكلات الطبية الحيوية 



.و ذلك من خلال تصميم أدوات و أجهزة مناسبة لقياس المنظومات الفيزيولوجية و الحيوية و فهمها و تطوير أجهزة قادرة على معالجة الأمراض و التعامل معها ،


مما يتطلب دراسة طريقة عمل هذه الأجهزة و صيانتها و نمذجتها .


الهندسة الطبية تتيح بشكل كبير و الابداع و التطوير و الاختراع,و ذلك لتنوع المجالات الطبية و لضخامة المنظومات الفيزيولوجية (الجسم البشري ) التي يتعامل معها هذا المجال من الهندسة ، 



علما ان أكثر التقنيات رقيا و تقدما و أغلاها ثمنا تستخدم في مجالين ، أحدهما الهندسة الطبية .


أين يعمل المهندس الطبي ؟



يعمل المهندس الطبي في المشافي و العيادات لتجهيزها بالمعدات و الأجهزة (بعد تحديد الخصائص المطلوبة ) و صيانتها,

و أيضا بالشركات الطبية المتخصصة بصناعة الأجهزة الطبية ،أو تلك المتخصصة بصيانة الأجهزة الطبية و بيعها أو مراكز البحث كالجامعات (التي تبحث في تطوير الأجهزة الطبية و تحليل و فهم و حل المشكلات البيولوجية بشكل أكبر ) .


عمل المهندس الطبي متعلق بتخصصه و مجال عمله ، و ذلك بالتعاون مع أطباء و ممرضين و مهندسين من جميع الاختصاصات .



ما هي الحاجة المستقبلية للمهندس الطبي ؟



ان التطور المتسارع للتكنولوجيا ،و زيادة الأمراض ، و وجود كثير من المشاكل الطبية و التقنية التي تحتاج إلى حلول ،

يؤدي إلى تزايد الطلب على المهندسين الطبيين لأجل التعامل مع المشاكل البيولجية المتزايدة التعقيد و تطوير عمل الأجهزة السابقة للحصول على نتائج أفضل ،


وابتكار اجهزة جديدة تساعد الطبيب على اداء مهمته بشكل أفضل وأسرع فالحاجة للمهندس الطبي تتزايد في كل يوم..(منقول).
بعد كده التخصصات حسب البلد والرغبه..


----------



## end of world (1 ديسمبر 2009)

انا شاكر جدا يا يسرى على مشاركتك ومساهمتك وانك الوحيد اللى عبرتنى فى المنتدى دة 
لكن انا عايز كلام ناس عايشة التجربة 

صدقنى انا قريت كتير عن هندسة طبية بس مفيش اجابة لسؤالى دة فى الكلام اللى انت نقله


----------



## أمير الزمان (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أخواني في المنتدى 
مشكورة جهودك في هذا الأمر 
وأحب أن أوضح ل end of word بأن ماذكز هو تعريف شامل وبلغة مبسطة عن الهندسة الطبية 
ويرجى إضاح سؤالك ليتم الإجابة عليه 
وكتابته باللغة العربية الفصحة


----------



## end of world (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شاكر اخى امير على اسهاماتك 
ولكن أعتقد ان سؤال لا يحتاج الى شرح 
فانا اسئل هل يوجد تخصصات بالهندسة الطبية ؟
واسئل عن المكان الذى يعمل به خريج الهندسة الطبية


----------



## أمير الزمان (3 ديسمبر 2009)

لكن الأخت يسرى أوضحك كل ما في مجال الهندسة الطبية 
وسوف أوضح لك الإختصاصات 
تخصصات الهندسة الطبية كتخصصات الطب تماما 
أي هناك من يختص في مجال الأجهزة السنية 
أو في الأجهزة المخبرية 
أو في الأجهزة القلبية ( العناية المشددة )
أو في الأجهزة العمليات 
أو في الأجهزة الأشعة 
او في الأجهزة المعالجة الفيزيائية 

هذا ما أمكنني الله من تذكره أجببت أن أرد عليك رد سريعا وإذا تسنى لي كتابة موضوع بشكل مفصل عما قريب 
واذا أحببت أي استفسار فأنا جاهز


----------



## أمير الزمان (3 ديسمبر 2009)

لكن الأخت يسرى أوضحك كل ما في مجال الهندسة الطبية 
 وسوف أوضح لك الإختصاصات 
 تخصصات الهندسة الطبية كتخصصات الطب تماما 
 أي هناك من يختص في مجال الأجهزة السنية 
 أو في الأجهزة المخبرية 
 أو في الأجهزة القلبية ( العناية المشددة )
 أو في الأجهزة العمليات 
 أو في الأجهزة الأشعة 
 او في الأجهزة المعالجة الفيزيائية 

 هذا ما أمكنني الله من تذكره أجببت أن أرد عليك رد سريعا وإذا تسنى لي كتابة موضوع بشكل مفصل عما قريب 
 واذا أحببت أي استفسار فأنا جاهز ​


----------



## end of world (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ولكن هناك من قال لى ان هندسة طبية لا يوجد بها تخصصات 
وهذا ايضا يتفق مع لائحة المواد فى جامعتى فلا يوجد به مواد اختيارية كلها اجبارية


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (4 ديسمبر 2009)

end of world قال:


> ولكن هناك من قال لى ان هندسة طبية لا يوجد بها تخصصات





end of world قال:


> وهذا ايضا يتفق مع لائحة المواد فى جامعتى فلا يوجد به مواد اختيارية كلها اجبارية





فعلا انت مابتتخصص فى الجامعه انا فى رأيى انو كده احسن لانو انت اصلا مابتكون عندك فكره عامه عن الاجهزه فمابالك بانك تتخصص فانت كده متاح ليك تتعرف على الاجهزه وانواعها ثم بعد ذلك تتحدد انك عايز تتخصص فى اى مجال..
 ارجوا اكون افدتك لو لسه حاسى بتساؤلات اسال و سيجيبك ذوى الخبره فى هذا المجال باذن الله..


----------



## end of world (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اوى يا يسرى بس عايز اسئل لو حبيت اشتغل فى مستشفى بيبقى اية شغل المهندس الطبى فيها أدارة ولا اية 
وازاى ابقى كدة


----------



## أمير الزمان (5 ديسمبر 2009)

[]تماما كما قالت الأخت يسرى أنو بالجامعة ما بتختص من أجل أن تتعرف على أغلب الأجهزة
أما اذا إنت حابب تشتغل بالمشفى (هذا الحكي عندنا في سوريا ) 
يمكن أن تعمل في الإدارة في قسم يسمى المكتب الهندسي وتكون مسؤول عن طلبات أجهزة جديدة وأمور ادارية غيرها أو أن تعمل في قسم الصيانة وتكون مسؤول عن صيانة واصلاح الأجهزة المشفى


----------



## end of world (6 ديسمبر 2009)

وهل هذا التخصص يا أمير جيد من ناحية الوظيفة والراتب ام لا ؟


----------



## maarekmaarek (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مناقشة رائعة افادتنى كثيرا وغيرت معتقدات فى تفكيرى عن الهندسة الطبية ولكنى اود اسال هل الكلام بخصوص العمل ينطبق على العمل فى مصر ايضا ام كان المقصود سوريا فقط


----------



## أمير الزمان (7 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز 
هذا الأمر فقط بسوريا حسب علمي 
لأني أن أعمل في هذا المجال في سوريا


----------



## end of world (8 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى امير الزمان لم تجب على تساؤلى


----------



## end of world (10 ديسمبر 2009)

اين انت يا امير الزمان


----------



## end of world (20 ديسمبر 2009)

end of world قال:


> وهل هذا التخصص يا أمير جيد من ناحية الوظيفة والراتب ام لا ؟


لم تجبنى حتى الان يا امير


----------



## أمير الزمان (31 ديسمبر 2009)

أسف على التأخر 
ولكن هذا الاختصاص جيد من كلا الطرفين 
وترجع الأمور إلى الشخص نفسه وإلى الشركة التي يعمل بها


----------



## م.عز (1 يناير 2010)

مجـــال الهندسة الطبية مجــال رائــع جدا و راقي للغايــة

لكــنه في مصــر قاصر على مجــال المبيعــات و الصيــانة فقط

ونظــام التعديل على الأجهزة الطبية قليل و محدود للغــاية

والمجــال له تخصصات كثيرة للغاية و متفرعة
وبالنسبــة للراتب فــ بيبقى على حســب الشركةو نوع الأجهــزة اللي بتشتغل فيهــا


----------



## رسول الغرام (13 أغسطس 2010)

اشكركم كثير الشكر على هذه المبادرة في التوضيح عن مجال هندسة المعدات الطبيه 

وانا من الذين استفادو كثير من ارائكم 


.................,,,,,وشكراً


----------

